# Dorsch filetieren....



## Dorschversteher (27. Dezember 2012)

Hi Gemeinde,

habe vor ein paar Tagen einen Bericht über das filetieren von Dorsch gelesen (weiß leider net mehr wo).
Dort wurde beschrieben das man den Dorsch gleich nach dem "anlanden" ohne Betäubung kehlen und sofort filetieren sollte. Gereinigt werden sollen die Filets nicht mit Süß- sondern Salzwasser. Dadurch sollen die Filets angeblich eine viel bessere Qualität haben.
Damit hier gar nicht erst ein falscher Eindruck entsteht.... ich finde das Kehlen ohne vorheriges Betäuben barbarisch und halte das für falsch. 
Was sagen hier die Experten zu der genannten Methode??

Gruß vom
"Dorschversteher"


----------



## Duke Nukem (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsch filetieren....*

M.E. vollkommen indiskutabel. Es gibt zwar Ausnahmen vom Tierschutzgesetz bez, der Betäubung, aber für Dorsche ist mir da nichts bekannt.


  Andreas


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsch filetieren....*

Also entweder hast Du das falsch verstanden oder da verbreitet jemand dummes Zeug!

1. Betäuben
2. Kehlen
3. mindestens 15-30 Min Ausbluten lassen (von Wasser bedeckt besonders effektiv)
4. Filetieren (je nach Witterung sofort oder am Ende des Angelns)
5. Gründlich Reinigen

Ob nun Salz oder Süßwasser ist so ein bisschen Glaubenssache, 
ich für meinen Teil spüle meine Filet gründlich unter kaltem Leitungswasser. 
Trockne sie danach ab und vakuumiere sie dann ein. Einen Unterschied zu reiner Salzwasserbehandlung war nicht feststellbar.

Genau so behandle ich auch jeden Süßwasserfisch, auch denen bekommt das Kehlen sehr gut.


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsch filetieren....*

Genau so, wie Torsk_SH es beschrieben hat.



> Genau so behandle ich auch jeden Süßwasserfisch, auch denen bekommt das Kehlen sehr gut.



Die (Fische) sind Dir dafür bestimmt unheimlich dankbar.  
_.... duck und wech...._


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsch filetieren....*

Uh ist das böse 
Wird eigentlich nur noch getoppt durch die Stallfee, gestern beim XXL Ostfriesen, die dem zu schlachtenden Schwein (nein nicht Tamme) beim letzten Mahl "Machs gut!" gewünscht hat! |bigeyes:vik:


----------



## sprogoe (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsch filetieren....*

wenn man beim Filitieren sauber arbeitet, braucht man das Dorschfilet vor dem Einfrieren doch nicht zu spülen, es saugt nur unnötig Wasser auf, die Zellen platzen beim Durchfrieren und die Haltbarkeit verringert sich.
Nach dem Auftauen und vor der anschließenden Zubereitung wird es eh noch mal abgespült. 
Viel wichtiger ist das zügige Ausnehmen sofort nach dem Fang, welches manche Angler erst nach Stunden am Schlachtplatz vornehmen, wobei man sich schon fast die Nase zuhalten muß,
da statt Eingeweide schon eine gelbe Stinkbrühe aus dem Fisch quillt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Dorschversteher (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsch filetieren....*

Danke für Eure Bestätigungen. Allerdings habe ich die Fische bisher nur ausgenommen und erst später filetiert. Wie bewahrt ihr die Filets denn auf dem Schiff auf?

Gruß vom
"Dorschversteher"


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsch filetieren....*

In Tüten die wiederum in einer Kühlbox mit Akkus sind. 
Sind die Außentemperaturen unter 5° auch ohne Akkus.


----------

